# Cable's Not-A-Farm-Tank Farm Tank. 56k warning!!! New pics 2/27



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a little bit behind on starting this. It started in my master thread that is in my sig, but I figured this would be a bit easier to find info.

*10-18-2011

*Got a bunch of plants for some of my other tanks. All stems and they were the clippings of someones tanks. Didn't think there were that man. Well I was wrong. It stuffed my 2 10 gallon tanks, and my 2 gallon to capacity. I had been planning on setting this tank up in another couple of weeks, but that all changed. I originally tried doing an NPT setup in a 5 gallon bucket until this tank was up and running. I decided to nix that idea and did this instead.










All the plants are in pots for the time being. I don't have the lights I want or a glass top yet, so this is temporary. Not to mention, I need to build a stand so I can move my 10 gallon tank to put this one in it's place.

The tank is a 20 gallon high with a 15watt 6500K spiral CFL bulb in a desk lamp that is balanced precariously on the screen top and shelf. The screen is strictly to keep fuzzy paws out of the tank. The planters have an inch or so of gravel on the bottom with 3 to 4 inches of MGOPS and a gravel cap. I am going to up the lights to 3 15 or 20 watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs in dome fixtures in a couple of weeks. There is no CO2 or ferts yet on this tank. For now I am hoping the plants will survive and maybe even grow some in this setup until I can turn this into an actual tank. Once it gets setup, it will be MGOPM capped with black sand. A lot of the plants will carry over, but I will also be looking for some more moss and crypts to add to the tank. The filter is a AquaClear 30 for now, and I may use 2 of those or get an Eheim when I set it up. Will have to wait and see what money will allow. It will also get DIY CO2 in the future. That is it for now, but I figured I would start this sooner rather than later.

More pics.


















Almost forgot a plants list, here it is.

Back left is the Ludwigia repens x arcuata. 
Back right is Hygrophila polysperma. 
Front left is Hydrocotyle sipthorpioides and some Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'.
Front middle is all Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'. 
Front right is Bacopa caroliniana and the cabomba.

This will be an actual NPT really soon.

*10-19-2011

*Added some cabomba to grow out, and the driftwood from the 10 gallon. Not much else. The plants are looking a little better, and I really need a heater for the tank.

Pics










*10-26-2011

*Got an update a few days in the making. Here it is.

Tons of growth. Going to need to trim and replant soon. I am getting new lights and a glass top on Thursday, so everything will really take off. Have been adding ferts to this tank as well, and everything is responding really well. I also need to get a heater as the temp swings is causing some shedding. It is not really bad though. I may trim this tank up tomorrow as well. Did a 25% water change on it, and I may have to do it again because of all the tannins.

FTS









Cabomba shot just for Bob.









The plants Malay gave me. New growth on all of them.









Myiro is growing like crazy too.









Tons of other growth and lots of plants coloring up.








































































*10-29-2011

*Wow, I missed some stuff. Got the lights and glass top on Thursday, and I love them.










Also got a bunch of Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis' and a piece of drift wood.

Did a 50% water change to get some of the tannins out. I also tied all of the Java Fern from my emersed setup to a piece of drift wood I got the other day and stuck it in this tank. Had to wedge it in as it wanted to float up.

FTS









The drift wood with Java Fern 'Windelov', regular, 'Narrow Leaf', and 'Tropica'.








































































That's it for now. More as events unfold.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just added a Rio 110 HOB filter for more circulation. Probably going to do a yeast CO2 reactor on this tank next week as well.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

It's all looking fantastic! You came a long way in a short time : )


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> It's all looking fantastic! You came a long way in a short time : )


Thanks.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice setup, I was thinking if this would work and here's proof. 

It would be for an existing not grow out though.

Just wondering does those pots have a hole in the bottom?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mach_six said:


> Nice setup, I was thinking if this would work and here's proof.
> 
> It would be for an existing not grow out though.
> 
> Just wondering does those pots have a hole in the bottom?


They do. I took a piece of crafters mesh and cut a square big enough to cover it and put a thin layer of gravel in the bottom to contain all the dirt.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

It's like a little greenhouse! Love it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daximus said:


> It's like a little greenhouse! Love it.


Thanks. It will be a real tank soon. I am going to set up a farm tank rack with 2 28gallon tanks and a 55 gallon. But not until the spring.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I want another tank I got some plants floating in my tank right now that I would LOVE to get out! This tank looks great, and has definitely came a long way from where you started. I am amazed at the growth you are getting in such a short period of time. I must be doing something wrong because mine will not grow that fast. This should be really great, even as a "farm tank."


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I want another tank I got some plants floating in my tank right now that I would LOVE to get out! This tank looks great, and has definitely came a long way from where you started. I am amazed at the growth you are getting in such a short period of time. I must be doing something wrong because mine will not grow that fast. This should be really great, even as a "farm tank."


The secret is dirt. No kidding. The pots have a thin layer of gravel on the bottom, with a bunch of Miracle Gro Organic Choice Garden Soil in the middle, about 5 inches, then capped with black gravel, or, in the case of the smaller ones, black sand. I dose ferts every other day, and my light is pretty high. Gonna add CO2 tomorrow and really watch things take off. You should try your hand at a small dirt tank. Do you still have the 10 gallon that was under your old one? If so, give it a whirl. You will want to stick dirt in everything after that. Lol. And thanks man. One day this will be a scaped tank and all that. I am planning on expanding this farm tank idea into a 3 tank rack system this spring.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> The secret is dirt. No kidding. The pots have a thin layer of gravel on the bottom, with a bunch of Miracle Gro Organic Choice Garden Soil in the middle, about 5 inches, then capped with black gravel, or, in the case of the smaller ones, black sand. I dose ferts every other day, and my light is pretty high. Gonna add CO2 tomorrow and really watch things take off. You should try your hand at a small dirt tank. Do you still have the 10 gallon that was under your old one? If so, give it a whirl. You will want to stick dirt in everything after that. Lol. And thanks man. One day this will be a scaped tank and all that. I am planning on expanding this farm tank idea into a 3 tank rack system this spring.


I have had self-made compost in all 3 of my tanks I have wrote journals on in here. I also supplemented the dirt with the Miracle Grow Mix'n Feed before putting it into the tank. I was getting pretty good growth out of the 55, but think I'm just being impatient with the 105 I want the pretty mature scape I had in the 55, but only have the ratty and unruly scape I am left with in the new tank. I am seeing some new growth, but you know how that goes. You are always wanting better growth than what you are getting, LOL.

I would love to have about a nine tank rack. No way I could fill them right now, but am relatively sure I would eventually be able to. The way my Apples are at it, I could fill all 9 with snails:biggrin:, including the 3 species of Ramshorns and Pond snails. :icon_roll


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have had self-made compost in all 3 of my tanks I have wrote journals on in here. I also supplemented the dirt with the Miracle Grow Mix'n Feed before putting it into the tank. I was getting pretty good growth out of the 55, but think I'm just being impatient with the 105 I want the pretty mature scape I had in the 55, but only have the ratty and unruly scape I am left with in the new tank. I am seeing some new growth, but you know how that goes. You are always wanting better growth than what you are getting, LOL.
> 
> I would love to have about a nine tank rack. No way I could fill them right now, but am relatively sure I would eventually be able to. The way my Apples are at it, I could fill all 9 with snails:biggrin:, including the 3 species of Ramshorns and Pond snails. :icon_roll


How much dirt did you put in the 105? I have at least an inch in the dirt tanks and about 4 to 5 inches in the pots. The smaller green pots are only about 2 or 3 inches. And I never tried the Mi'n Feed. Does it mess with your water at all? And we always want better growth. All the growth I have in here, and I still want more. Lol. It is the nature of the plant beast.

And why not start the rack? You could always fill them as you go along. Nothing wrong with taking it slow. Part of the joy of this hobby is seeing it all grow and multiply.

And I feel you on the snails. I need to invest in some assassin snails for my shrimp tank. The snails outnumber the shrimp at least 3 to 1. It is nuts.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did a 50% water change on this tank. I need another light and some CO2. Hopefully Thurs. for the CO2 at least. All the plants are growing well. Just need the tannins to stop.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Left side









H. polysperma 'sunset'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> How much dirt did you put in the 105? I have at least an inch in the dirt tanks and about 4 to 5 inches in the pots. The smaller green pots are only about 2 or 3 inches. And I never tried the Mi'n Feed. Does it mess with your water at all? And we always want better growth. All the growth I have in here, and I still want more. Lol. It is the nature of the plant beast.


I put in 3/4 to 1" of dirt topped with around an inch of gravel. I did not put dirt under the sand in hopes that my plants will stay away from the area and keep growing good in the areas with dirt. Whether or not it will work is yet to be determined, but I can hope.

I had originally mixed the MG M-n-F into my compost, so I do not know what it does dosed to the tank. I have kept shrimp and Angels, along with all my other fish, successfully with it in my substrate. 



cableguy69846 said:


> And why not start the rack? You could always fill them as you go along. Nothing wrong with taking it slow. Part of the joy of this hobby is seeing it all grow and multiply.


I do have a shed that is attached to my house that I could use. I would need to do LOTS of work on it though, as far as running electrical/water, replacing the door, and weatherproofing the building to do it though. It is something I can do, and have been thinking really hard on starting it. If only that Holiday wasn't coming up that causes people to become broke:icon_roll, thus having to make sacrifices on the things I would normally do in the hobby.



cableguy69846 said:


> And I feel you on the snails. I need to invest in some assassin snails for my shrimp tank. The snails outnumber the shrimp at least 3 to 1. It is nuts.


Now, don't get me wrong, I love my snails and even take steps to insure they survive and even multiply. Now they probably outnumber my fish 10to1:help: I have been thinking about selling some on S-n-S to people with Assassin's as food. Maybe that could be an option you can look into as well, as an alternative to getting new snails to replace ones you don't want. LOTS of people on here share this misconception, thinking they are going to buy Assassins to get rid of their "nuisance" snail overpopulation. They don't realize that just 1 Assassin's not really going to take care of their problem unless they only have a few snails. But then a few snails isn't "usually" a problem. Then there are the people that get more than 1 Assassin, have them eliminate their "problem", all while breeding and producing more Assassins. Now, they find themselves with as many Assassins as the "nuisance" snails they sent the Assassins after.

If you would rather have the Assassins than the snails you have, go for it. If you like the snails you have, but just have too many, S-n-S them and keep the others without getting the Assassins.

BTW: your plants are looking great, and the Hygro is looking really nice. I love it when mine is that light green with the pink veins.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I put in 3/4 to 1" of dirt topped with around an inch of gravel. I did not put dirt under the sand in hopes that my plants will stay away from the area and keep growing good in the areas with dirt. Whether or not it will work is yet to be determined, but I can hope.
> 
> I had originally mixed the MG M-n-F into my compost, so I do not know what it does dosed to the tank. I have kept shrimp and Angels, along with all my other fish, successfully with it in my substrate.
> 
> ...


I don't think it will stay out of your sand, but it may slow it down to the point of being able to keep up with it trimming it away from the sand.

That Holiday is why all the things I want to do now need to wait till the spring. Got the holidays, then the baby should be here in Feb. Not going to have much time for anything until after all that. You can start the small things on the shed right now though. Maybe get some sort of game plan together. Nothing wrong with a little planning.roud:

I don't want to eliminate the snails completely, I just want to thin their ranks a little bit. I may just start taking a bunch out during water changes and squashing them. They are a nuisance to me. I like some of the ones I have. And they are pretty good at cleaning up the dead plant matter, but I don't need a million of them.

And thanks on the Hygro.:icon_bigg Now I just wish it would get taller so I could propagate it more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I may just start taking a bunch out during water changes and squashing them.


Oh, don't say that, man. Sell them things in the S-n-S. There are people that will buy them to feed their snails and fish. It'd be a better, more natural decision than squashing them.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, don't say that, man. Sell them things in the S-n-S. There are people that will buy them to feed their snails and fish. It'd be a better, more natural decision than squashing them.


That is true. Maybe I can move them to a holding tank of some sort. I was also thinking of getting a female betta to help keep them under control.


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

sssnel said:


> Impressive


Thank you.:icon_smil


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is true. Maybe I can move them to a holding tank of some sort. I was also thinking of getting a female betta to help keep them under control.


I wasn't aware that Betta's ate snails. That would explain the excess shells I've been noticing lately if so. I know I have the same snails, water and setup, I just got new fish. There is definitely something eating them as I had not noticed shells like that in my other tank. Now, though, the empties are seen all over.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I wasn't aware that Betta's ate snails. That would explain the excess shells I've been noticing lately if so. I know I have the same snails, water and setup, I just got new fish. There is definitely something eating them as I had not noticed shells like that in my other tank. Now, though, the empties are seen all over.


What is your fauna list?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

3 green marble Angels
1 Black ghost Angel
3 Black Skirt Tetras
(Kissing?/Kisser?) fish
17 Tiger Barbs
3 Neon Tetras
2 Blue Metallic Guppies
15 Guppies
2 Fiddler Crabs
Betta
Pleco and Apples
dwarf frogs
I guess there is the potential for more than 1 thing eating on the snails. As long as they're not eating my Apple Snails I'll be alright. There are more than enough Ramshorns and Pond snails to go around, and they are the shells I've been seeing. I have my red Ramshorns and the leopard-print ones seperated, so the brown ones and the Pond snails are fair game.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wasn't aware that Betta's ate snails.


Depends on the Betta, lol. My old one Spot won't touch anything living. 

My new (young) one Fido chewed through 2 neons, 5 ghost shrimp, and about 7 snails in the course of a day. Little jerk, lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 3 green marble Angels
> 1 Black ghost Angel
> 3 Black Skirt Tetras
> (Kissing?/Kisser?) fish
> ...


I see a couple of things on there that will eat them. The betta for one, and I think, the dwarf frogs might. Not sure. I know they will eat anything they can fit in their mouths. I would not count out the crabs either. But not really sure on them.



Daximus said:


> Depends on the Betta, lol. My old one Spot won't touch anything living.
> 
> My new (young) one Fido chewed through 2 neons, 5 ghost shrimp, and about 7 snails in the course of a day. Little jerk, lol.


Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Need to get some of the plants trimmed and organized a little better. 50% WC and added CO2 today. Finally.

FTS










CO2










Left side










Middle










Right side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, sometimes you make me wanna go high-tech and get some Co2. ALL your plants grow great in ALL your tanks. I did just set up, so I'm probably just being a little (lot) impatient Great lookin plants, good job.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man, sometimes you make me wanna go high-tech and get some Co2. ALL your plants grow great in ALL your tanks. I did just set up, so I'm probably just being a little (lot) impatient Great lookin plants, good job.


Thanks man. This tank just got CO2 today. Before it was just fairly strong light and ferts every other day. And good ole dirt.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

It's looking awesome! Next time Petco has their $1 sale, I think I'll be picking up a few grow-out tanks - lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> It's looking awesome! Next time Petco has their $1 sale, I think I'll be picking up a few grow-out tanks - lol


Lol. Nice. Glad to help.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got a trio of Pineapple Wag Swordtails the other day. All the fish are still alive. I have even seen at least one fry. So I am happy about that. I pulled a bunch of the H. polysperma out today and threw it in the garbage. I have a feeling I am going to be putting the AS in really soon. Maybe this week when I need something to keep my mind off the fact that I am quitting smoking. We will see. If I do set it up though, I am going to have to move it soon, so I am not sure. I know I will at least be redoing some of the pots in there. I need to space everything out a little better, and I really need some otos cuz of the algae on the glass. May go get 3 or 4 of those today. Here is a pic of one of the swordtails. And a video I got of them.










Counted at least 3 fry in the 20 gallon. Glad of that. I just hope they are the same as the other fish. I don't want to have to cull them in this jungle of a tank.

Swordtails


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I think you are getting the best growth out of this tank. The plants in there are absolutely going crazy! 
Very nice Swordtail, good choice on them. I have been thinking about getting me some Oto's as well, maybe 4 or 6 of them but not real sure yet. I want some OEBT's, so I may not get them at all. I'm so confused:help::hihi: The Oto's would be really cool though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think you are getting the best growth out of this tank. The plants in there are absolutely going crazy!
> Very nice Swordtail, good choice on them. I have been thinking about getting me some Oto's as well, maybe 4 or 6 of them but not real sure yet. I want some OEBT's, so I may not get them at all. I'm so confused:help::hihi: The Oto's would be really cool though.


Thanks man. This tank is such a monster when it comes to the plants. I love it. I trimmed the Myrio like a week ago, if even, and it is almost time to do it again. Lol.

You can get otos and OEBT's for your tank. Otos are an excellent algae crew, but be careful. They work fast and will need to be fed after that. And make sure your OEBT's don't end up as a gourmet lunch on your dime. If you really want to enjoy those, I would advise a separate tank for them.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got fed up with the 20 gallon being on the floor and trying to work on it that way. So, I put it on the stand. I am going to have to move it again really soon, but at least in the meantime, water changes will be easier.

Had to take out as many pots as possible. Took out all but 2, 1 piece of wood, and the fish.









Everything back in it.









FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









The fish. Finally got a picture of them. Both females look pregnant, and I have counted at least 10 fry so far.


















I am contemplating actually scaping this tank now that it is not on the floor. But we shall see.


----------



## GlassyGal (Nov 28, 2011)

that tank looks amazing!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

GlassyGal said:


> that tank looks amazing!


Thanks.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just found one of my female swordtails dead. I think the tank move stressed her out too much.:icon_cry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Just found one of my female swordtails dead. I think the tank move stressed her out too much.:icon_cry:


Man, that sux. I hope the rest are alright. On a brighter note, the tank looks good on the stand. Wc's will have to be easier, as well as accessing the tank itself.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You moss looks like it finally ready to start growing too. I still wouldnt trim it for a month or so.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man, that sux. I hope the rest are alright. On a brighter note, the tank looks good on the stand. Wc's will have to be easier, as well as accessing the tank itself.


The other 2 seem fine and all the fry as well. WC's will be much easier on my back too, as well as trimming. I like it on the stand, but I hate the shape and color of the stand. I want a black more square one. It would match the furniture a bit more. I may just build one.



chad320 said:


> You moss looks like it finally ready to start growing too. I still wouldnt trim it for a month or so.


It is growing like crazy. I pulled a bit off yesterday and put some in a jar of tank water in the window, I am hoping I can propagate it that way, but only time will tell.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Picked a couple things up for this tank. Well, the fiancee did. She got me 3 otos and a Crypt.

C. wendtii 'Red'?









I almost want to put the AS in the tank and scape it today.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

oooh...pretty, pretty plant!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> oooh...pretty, pretty plant!


Why, thank you. And nice to see you here driftwood. Where have you been?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

pre & post Black Friday at Walmart - it'll be "go-go-go" from now until Jan. By the time I get home I just veg out here or on Netflix. Most times I'm too tired to post! lol But I lurk... ; )


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> pre & post Black Friday at Walmart - it'll be "go-go-go" from now until Jan. By the time I get home I just veg out here or on Netflix. Most times I'm too tired to post! lol But I lurk... ; )


Got ya. Just remember to wear comfortable shoes. Working retail this time of year separates the men from the boys. And the women from the girls.:hihi: Netflix is awesome. I used to have it set up so I could stream it over my X-Box360, which was awesome. But alas, it is no more. *sigh* Oh well. I will be sure to keep the thread interesting for you during this time of year. I appreciate the lurking as much as the comments.:thumbsup:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been at Walmart for 13 years - I make sure I'm comfy AND I take my breaks. I don't get these folks that are such workaholics they refuse to take a 15 minute break. It's good to get away from the crazy hustle & recharge. The customers appreciate a sales person that is refreshed and less cranky too, I imagine - lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I've been at Walmart for 13 years - I make sure I'm comfy AND I take my breaks. I don't get these folks that are such workaholics they refuse to take a 15 minute break. It's good to get away from the crazy hustle & recharge. The customers appreciate a sales person that is refreshed and less cranky too, I imagine - lol


Lol. I hear that. I don't want to talk to an over worked and tired sales person. Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. This tank is such a monster when it comes to the plants. I love it. I trimmed the Myrio like a week ago, if even, and it is almost time to do it again. Lol.
> 
> You can get otos and OEBT's for your tank. Otos are an excellent algae crew, but be careful. They work fast and will need to be fed after that. And make sure your OEBT's don't end up as a gourmet lunch on your dime. If you really want to enjoy those, I would advise a separate tank for them.


Well, I made an impulse buy and bought me some tiger shrimp $27 shipped sounded pretty good for 8 of them. They will be shipped after the holidays, which sux cuz I want them, but probably better for the shippers safety assurance and the safety of the shrimp. I do want some Oto's as well, a small school of them. 

I am also in need of another Angel. I bought 3, and of course, 2 males and a lady For some reason, though, she picked the less dominant one. The other one woops on both of them at the same time Maybe it was because the other has a more prominent bump on his head, IDK. Now, though, I am in need of another lady or 2 so as to maybe cut down on the fighting. That's all they do unless they are eating. Even then they fight over food and feeding grounds some time. Of course, 2 new Angels would mean getting rid of the kissing Gourami, but I can live with that. I want to start breeding Angels at some point, so they are more important to me than the kisser.

Nice crypts, I just got a few on a trade, and didn't think I was going to keep them. I already had my 'lutea' and didn't really want the wendtii, but I found a spot for them in there and they are growing on me now. I figure they would atleast add a little color to my predominantly green tank.

Good luck on the moss. I have read alot about people keeping it in a jar in the window, but when I tried it mine all started dying. I ended up putting it in my tank and have started finding some green patches. None in the moss sandwiches in there, but a wad of moss sitting in my tank is growing, go figure:icon_conf Now, lets see some dirt and stuff in that tank:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I made an impulse buy and bought me some tiger shrimp $27 shipped sounded pretty good for 8 of them. They will be shipped after the holidays, which sux cuz I want them, but probably better for the shippers safety assurance and the safety of the shrimp. I do want some Oto's as well, a small school of them.
> 
> I am also in need of another Angel. I bought 3, and of course, 2 males and a lady For some reason, though, she picked the less dominant one. The other one woops on both of them at the same time Maybe it was because the other has a more prominent bump on his head, IDK. Now, though, I am in need of another lady or 2 so as to maybe cut down on the fighting. That's all they do unless they are eating. Even then they fight over food and feeding grounds some time. Of course, 2 new Angels would mean getting rid of the kissing Gourami, but I can live with that. I want to start breeding Angels at some point, so they are more important to me than the kisser.
> 
> ...


Which tiger shrimp did you get, regular ones? And that is a really good price on any tiger shrimp. I think I am going to get some Blue Tigers after the holidays and I have some money. Right now, I will have to settle for the cherries and the ghost shrimp that I have.

I got 3 otos, but I think I am going to pick up 3 more this week. Maybe. I might be getting some other goodies for this tank. 

If you think they fight now, wait till you have 2 pair in there spawning. That will be nuts. Might want to check out wkndracers threads, he breeds angels like it is his job and knows tons about them.

I was not really into crypts until I saw all the variations on the wendtii plants. Now I am on a mission to get them all. Lol. That and moss and java fern. Not sure why. I think I have 10 different mosses, at least 2 different wendtii's, and 5 or 6 different java ferns.

I may move it so that it is getting light spill from one of the tanks, or I may just get a light for them. Not sure.

Lol. I may stick the AS in there this week after I decide on what DW I want in the tank. I hate having all the pots like that. The swordtails love it though. And I don't think they can eat any of the fry with this setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the link to the thread where I bought them. I think they are regular, but am still excited to get them. No, just noticed they are bumblebee shrimp. Damnit, wth was I thinking? I guess I need to check on these a little more before I give my $ up.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here is the link to the thread where I bought them. I think they are regular, but am still excited to get them. No, just noticed they are bumblebee shrimp. Damnit, wth was I thinking? I guess I need to check on these a little more before I give my $ up.


Still not bad shrimp at not a bad price. Be careful though, they may interbreed if you have any other NEO's.

Just checked my AS that has been drying for a month now. It is dry.:icon_twis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Still not bad shrimp at not a bad price. Be careful though, they may interbreed if you have any other NEO's.
> 
> Just checked my AS that has been drying for a month now. It is dry.:icon_twis


Yeah, I checked the shrimp out, and am pleased so will go ahead and get them. These will be my first shrimp in this tank, so no worries about breeding anything but true bee shrimp.

Good to hear about the AS. Does that mean we might see a proper sub in there?:hihi: Will definitely continue to follow this. I know it's going to be nice cuz all your plants are awesome. 

Was talking to my wife today about what I was going to do to the shed, when she asked, "Well, what about the closet in the spare bedroom?" I couldn't believe it!:bounce: Was she really going to let me put a tank rack in there? :icon_cool I said, "Yeah, that might work." It was SO hard to hide my excitement. So now I got some tanks coming in, and I'm going to put atleast 1 9-tank rack to start with. Heck, I could probably fill that now There would be room for everything to grow and add to once I seperated everything, but I could find a place for something different in each one of the tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I checked the shrimp out, and am pleased so will go ahead and get them. These will be my first shrimp in this tank, so no worries about breeding anything but true bee shrimp.
> 
> Good to hear about the AS. Does that mean we might see a proper sub in there?:hihi: Will definitely continue to follow this. I know it's going to be nice cuz all your plants are awesome.
> 
> Was talking to my wife today about what I was going to do to the shed, when she asked, "Well, what about the closet in the spare bedroom?" I couldn't believe it!:bounce: Was she really going to let me put a tank rack in there? :icon_cool I said, "Yeah, that might work." It was SO hard to hide my excitement. So now I got some tanks coming in, and I'm going to put atleast 1 9-tank rack to start with. Heck, I could probably fill that now There would be room for everything to grow and add to once I seperated everything, but I could find a place for something different in each one of the tanks.


No worries then on the shrimp. Just remember for the future. Do you still have a small tank setup as well? I am thinking some of the fish will think they are an expensive snack when you get them in the tank.

I am going to throw the AS in the tank this week for sure. Maybe tomorrow. I was going to do that today, but after all the mishaps I had while doing maintenance on the other tank, I decided against it. And thanks for the kind words on the plants man.:biggrin:

Lol @ the closet statement. That is awesome. If you do something like that, look into doing one emersed. You will not regret it. You can grow carpet plants really easily and they sell well too. If you do the rack, you gotta do a thread on it.

Any plans for the closet yet?:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

What would people say if I were to cap my Aqua Soil with sand?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I completely redid this tank. It has AS capped with leveling sand, and an actual scape now. I will take some pics tomorrow. I left the lights off so the swords and oto could chill out a bit. I am sort of happy with it. I will see how it is tomorrow when it is not so cloudy. May change out the filter insert to one with carbon in it for a few days. Yes, I will do that. Now I just hope I didn't do a really big bad, and hope all the fish are ok.

On the list of things not to do in a tank, I found out the pots were a bad idea. Not enough flow was getting through them, and when I emptied them all, it smelled like death. I won't be doing that again any time soon.

Now I need a bunch of MTS to keep everything nice and stirred up.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

OK. I know I said pics tomorrow, but I didn't want to do that to you guys. So here are a few. Nothing special, but a few.

Emptying the tank.









Pineapple Wag Swordtail fry. Some are already showing a bit of color in their fins, and such.









Filling the tank back up. I actually had a garbage bag this time.









FTS. Insanely cloudy cuz I didn't rinse my sand like an idiot and none of my filter media is fine enough to catch the particles. *headdesk*









Hopefully the tank will be a bit clearer tomorrow. Probably not though. And let's hope my fish are all still alive then too. Until then.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice thread! Congrats on the fry  they look healthy!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

knuggs said:


> Nice thread! Congrats on the fry  they look healthy!


Thanks man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No worries then on the shrimp. Just remember for the future. Do you still have a small tank setup as well? I am thinking some of the fish will think they are an expensive snack when you get them in the tank.


Well, I am getting them from a member, and she's holding off on shipping until after the holidays so that the shrimp will be sub-adults instead of juvies. I'm hoping that will make them big enough that the fish won't show any interest in them. I do not still have a small tank, it went with the 55g I traded for my 105, but then, who wouldn't have? I do have access to another tank, and should be getting a bunch of tanks here soon, so I will definitely move them if I know something is messing with them. Would be an expensive snack, indeed!



cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to throw the AS in the tank this week for sure. Maybe tomorrow. I was going to do that today, but after all the mishaps I had while doing maintenance on the other tank, I decided against it. And thanks for the kind words on the plants man.:biggrin:


:thumbsup:



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol @ the closet statement. That is awesome. If you do something like that, look into doing one emersed. You will not regret it. You can grow carpet plants really easily and they sell well too. If you do the rack, you gotta do a thread on it.
> 
> Any plans for the closet yet?:hihi:


I think the first thing I'm going to have to do is strip the carpet out and lay some kind of linoleum in there. Don't want all that water in a carpeted room:eek5: Then I've gotta put some electrical outlets in there. Other than that I will probably hang a light fixture in there and call it done. Not sure what kind of rack I'll put in there, but I will probably build DIY pvc HOB overflows all draning into a sump, and then utilize a pool filter and pump I have laying around to handle filtering. I do have an extra HOB filter, so I will have atleast one qt, but would really like to have 2: 1 for new stock and plants, and 1 for sick stock that need treated. So, to answer your question, yes I do have plans for my closet:icon_cool



cableguy69846 said:


> So, I completely redid this tank. It has AS capped with leveling sand, and an actual scape now. I will take some pics tomorrow. I left the lights off so the swords and oto could chill out a bit. I am sort of happy with it. I will see how it is tomorrow when it is not so cloudy. May change out the filter insert to one with carbon in it for a few days. Yes, I will do that. Now I just hope I didn't do a really big bad, and hope all the fish are ok.
> 
> On the list of things not to do in a tank, I found out the pots were a bad idea. Not enough flow was getting through them, and when I emptied them all, it smelled like death. I won't be doing that again any time soon.
> 
> Now I need a bunch of MTS to keep everything nice and stirred up.


:bounce:Congrats on the scape buddy. Was wondering if we were gonna see that before the end of the year:hihi: Thanks for the pics too. I don't mind looking at a cloudy tank. That's all part of the hobby, and mine stays cloudy alsot anyways so I'm used to it. I just put a piece of filter floss in and it clears in a few hours. I rinsed my sand it was still cloudy. Then I tried it not rinsed, cloudy, so I'm convinced it doesn't matter either way. It cleared up quickly both ways, so you'll be fine.

Nice fry, I got some baby Guppies. Momma is swollen again and the males pestering, so I tried putting her back in with her 3 week old young. That didn't work so well, and she ate one right away:angryfire So I put her back in the tank for the males to keep pestering her

I got TONS of MTS, if you want some. Just pay for shipping $3, and I'll send you a bunch if you want. Pm me and let me know if so, and I'll get you set up. Cannot wait to se this, it's just gonna get better.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I am getting them from a member, and she's holding off on shipping until after the holidays so that the shrimp will be sub-adults instead of juvies. I'm hoping that will make them big enough that the fish won't show any interest in them. I do not still have a small tank, it went with the 55g I traded for my 105, but then, who wouldn't have? I do have access to another tank, and should be getting a bunch of tanks here soon, so I will definitely move them if I know something is messing with them. Would be an expensive snack, indeed!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


That is good that they will wait until after the holidays. Much better on the shrimp for sure, and you may be right. The shrimp will be bigger so the fish may leave them alone.

Looking forward to seeing the fish closet come to fruition. And the linoleum is a good idea. We have hardwood floor in our room, and it is so easy to clean up a spill. I love it.

I changed out the carbon in one of the filters last night, and it is nice and clear now. I still need to check the parameters later today and do a WC if necessary.

I used to breed guppies, and sometimes it is just easier to keep the parents with the babies. If you feed them extra, they should leave the babies alone for the most part. When I had the guppies, I used to feed them 3 times a day, and they left the babies alone for the most part.

I will definitely take you up on the MTS. I will shoot you a PM a little later on. And thanks man. The tank is clearing up more, so I will get some pics up later.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The tank cleared up a bit over night, and all the fish are still alive.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Very niceroud: Almost as if you had snapped your fingers and appeared a fully planted, maturing tank. You shouldn't even have to deal with any melting or anything, just sit back and enjoy the new scape.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very niceroud: Almost as if you had snapped your fingers and appeared a fully planted, maturing tank. You shouldn't even have to deal with any melting or anything, just sit back and enjoy the new scape.


Thanks man. Now I just need to clean the tank up after all the "dust" settled out last night.

Also picked up another female sword, the same kind, and 8 black neon tetras.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I only noticed one of the Swordtail fry in the new pics, extreme close up needed.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I only noticed one of the Swordtail fry in the new pics, extreme close up needed.


They are really hard to see and photograph. They max out at a quarter of an inch right now. You can see all of them in one of the pics I posted yesterday. I have a video uploading now that you will be able to see a few in. As for close up shots, I will see what I can get over the next few days.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Almost forgot to post water test results. Came out very well.

Nitrate - 0ppm
Nitriet - 0ppm
PH - 7.2
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

Going to be watching the Ammonia most of all. But so far, so good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Video of the new additions.roud:

My 20 gallon high tank.

Enjoy.roud:


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been following this thread since it started because i am essentially doing the same thing, i have all my plants potted and am waiting to get it all started in a few weeks. But just wanted to chime in and say it looks great. I look forward to seeing the progression as the tank fills out. What kinds of fish you planning to stock it with?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

falcooo said:


> I have been following this thread since it started because i am essentially doing the same thing, i have all my plants potted and am waiting to get it all started in a few weeks. But just wanted to chime in and say it looks great. I look forward to seeing the progression as the tank fills out. What kinds of fish you planning to stock it with?


Thanks man. I appreciate it. Glad to have you along for the ride.:icon_bigg

Pretty much what is in there. I am going to keep the swordtails and black neons. I have an oto, plan on 2 or 3 more, and I am getting 2 plecos next week. The swordtail fry are not going to stay though. Very soon, I am going to set up a grow out tank for them. Just need to find another tank. Probably a 20 high as well.

One word of caution about the pots. They go anaerobic really fast. Pretty sure it didn't mess with the water, but once I took them out, the dirt smelled like death. Just keep an eye on it and try not to disturb them too much.roud:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice video, thank you. I made one tonight. 2 of my 3 Angels has paired up and, I'm pretty sure, are getting ready to spawn. They had been cleaning on the out-pipes, so I put a piece of pvc pipe in, with hopes that they will use that instead of the pipes so that I can remove the eggs. Haven't ul'ed it yet, but am getting ready to go do that now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice video, thank you. I made one tonight. 2 of my 3 Angels has paired up and, I'm pretty sure, are getting ready to spawn. They had been cleaning on the out-pipes, so I put a piece of pvc pipe in, with hopes that they will use that instead of the pipes so that I can remove the eggs. Haven't ul'ed it yet, but am getting ready to go do that now.


Sounds good man. I don't think they will change spots for the eggs, but you never know. Lookin forward to seeing the new vid man. And I sent you a PM the other day about the MTS.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sounds good man. I don't think they will change spots for the eggs, but you never know. Lookin forward to seeing the new vid man. And I sent you a PM the other day about the MTS.:thumbsup:


They have actually been paying alot of attention to the new white pipe I put in there for them. Hopefully they will spawn on it so I can remove the eggs and hatch them in another tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They have actually been paying alot of attention to the new white pipe I put in there for them. Hopefully they will spawn on it so I can remove the eggs and hatch them in another tank.


That is a good thing. How is the fifth angel doing? Be ready to have to possibly move that angel. The other two pairs may not tolerate it in the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is a good thing. How is the fifth angel doing? Be ready to have to possibly move that angel. The other two pairs may not tolerate it in the tank.


Only the 3 Green Marbles left. I have had some rescues, but have found them homes and am now down to my original stock. 2 have paired off, and is funny to watch them both get beat on by the other one:hihi: Thinking I need to get another female now. In the process I have been thinking that I don't really like the kisser, and will probably get rid of it. It's not mean at all, I just do not really care for it any longer, and would rather have another Angel in there.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Only the 3 Green Marbles left. I have had some rescues, but have found them homes and am now down to my original stock. 2 have paired off, and is funny to watch them both get beat on by the other one:hihi: Thinking I need to get another female now. In the process I have been thinking that I don't really like the kisser, and will probably get rid of it. It's not mean at all, I just do not really care for it any longer, and would rather have another Angel in there.


Two pairs in that tank would be a stretch due to how crazy they are. But if you are removing the eggs after they spawn, you should be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Two pairs in that tank would be a stretch due to how crazy they are. But if you are removing the eggs after they spawn, you should be good.


Yeah, I've been thinking about leaving the breeding pair in their own tank, and maybe they will raise the fry themselves. This would get them away from the mean rival, and should be less stressful on them while they spawn. I just don't really want to remove them from all the space and plants and things. It would give me a reason to dirt another tank though:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about leaving the breeding pair in their own tank, and maybe they will raise the fry themselves. This would get them away from the mean rival, and should be less stressful on them while they spawn. I just don't really want to remove them from all the space and plants and things. It would give me a reason to dirt another tank though:hihi:


If you get the right sized tank it would be worth it. Did you say in your thread that one of the tanks you are getting is a 40 gallon? That would work for them.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got some new fish today. A male and female L144 plecos.

Male on the left, female on the right.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If you get the right sized tank it would be worth it. Did you say in your thread that one of the tanks you are getting is a 40 gallon? That would work for them.


Yes, I think it's a 40 but not positive. I would have to measure it to be sure, but it looks twice as big as the 20g does. It is a rimless tank too The bottom has busted out of it as well, but I am getting a bigger donar tank, so I will have all the glass I need to fix it, the 20g, and both the broken 10's.

I had originally dismissed the notion to add a bunch of lights to these tanks, and just use 1 light on the ceiling for all of them. I have read that babies do better in the dark, and figured it would be cheaper doing things this way also. I suppose it wouldn't be too hard to add some electrical outlets to my rack and make another planted tank or 2:icon_lol: I need space to grow some plants in to sell anyway (atleast that will be my excuse to the wife:tongue 

Gonna have to wait on the clean-up for a little while Wife is President of something or the other at the school and got elected to go down and wrap presents the school got for the kids for when Santa comes to visit. Someone donated $ to the school, and they got all the kids these Vtech learning things for Christmas. Shouldn't be too long, she's only got 20 some to wrap. I WILL have some pics up later though, I promise.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

You snuck them pics right in on me I was writing a message to you and there they were after I hit post. VERY nice fish. I got rid of all my plecos, because they wouldn't stop uprooting my plants when they flicked their tail. I did NOT want to get rid of the big one I had. He was a rescue and I had grown attached to him. I am relatively sure he went to a good home though. How in the world do you tell them apart? I just called mine "He" but never knew one way or the other.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I think it's a 40 but not positive. I would have to measure it to be sure, but it looks twice as big as the 20g does. It is a rimless tank too The bottom has busted out of it as well, but I am getting a bigger donar tank, so I will have all the glass I need to fix it, the 20g, and both the broken 10's.
> 
> I had originally dismissed the notion to add a bunch of lights to these tanks, and just use 1 light on the ceiling for all of them. I have read that babies do better in the dark, and figured it would be cheaper doing things this way also. I suppose it wouldn't be too hard to add some electrical outlets to my rack and make another planted tank or 2:icon_lol: I need space to grow some plants in to sell anyway (atleast that will be my excuse to the wife:tongue
> 
> Gonna have to wait on the clean-up for a little while Wife is President of something or the other at the school and got elected to go down and wrap presents the school got for the kids for when Santa comes to visit. Someone donated $ to the school, and they got all the kids these Vtech learning things for Christmas. Shouldn't be too long, she's only got 20 some to wrap. I WILL have some pics up later though, I promise.


The babies will do better in the dark, but at the same time you don't want them to grow up that way or else when you sell them they will freak out when put in a brighter tank. You can use more subdued lighting and a shorter photo period, but I would advise against no lights over the tank at all.

As for outlets. You can wire a bunch up and attach them to the rack and have them all attached to a heavy duty 3 pronged plug that will plug into the wall. It will be like a spread out surge protector then you can run individual timers for the tanks as well, and you will be able to plug everything else in as well.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

what a cute shot of the happy couple, lol.

FYI, that male was obsessed with lift tubes, he was always chasing the ladies in there. Methinks it was 100% pre-spawning behavior, be ready for wee ones once he gets just a little larger!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> what a cute shot of the happy couple, lol.
> 
> FYI, that male was obsessed with lift tubes, he was always chasing the ladies in there. Methinks it was 100% pre-spawning behavior, be ready for wee ones once he gets just a little larger!


Thanks. They were still in the acclimation tub right then. I figured it was a good time to get some pics as I probably won't see them for a while now that they are in a heavily planted tank. I need to get some spawn tubes now and add a few more hiding spots.

And I am looking forward to some babies. Hopefully the will spawn for me. Just need to make sure the swords don't mess with the babies if they do.

Thanks for stopping by too. Glad you got to see the crazy zoo I have started.:hihi:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

How big are them, and how big do they get? They are a really cute couple BTW, I posted a pic of my temporary Angel tank in my thread:hihi: I only did one tank, but felt that the pair might kill the other Angel. I found him today up near the overflow all by hisself. He had a couple bum spots in him too, so I got the other 2 out. Shortly after, the loner was running all over the tank


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How big are them, and how big do they get? They are a really cute couple BTW, I posted a pic of my temporary Angel tank in my thread:hihi: I only did one tank, but felt that the pair might kill the other Angel. I found him today up near the overflow all by hisself. He had a couple bum spots in him too, so I got the other 2 out. Shortly after, the loner was running all over the tank


They should get to about 4 inches. Not too big at all. Bristlenose plecos are good for smaller tanks as they stay small. They will eat some algae, but not the best at it. Better to feed them.

I left a comment over there about the angels.roud: At least the other one got some breathing room again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> They should get to about 4 inches. Not too big at all. Bristlenose plecos are good for smaller tanks as they stay small. They will eat some algae, but not the best at it. Better to feed them.
> 
> I left a comment over there about the angels.roud: At least the other one got some breathing room again.


Awesome, I want some smaller plecos for my tank. A guy in my club has a pitbull pleco, or something like that. Totally AWESOME fish that only get to about 2". I would LOVE to have a few of them.

Thanks for the comments, they are much appreciated.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome, I want some smaller plecos for my tank. A guy in my club has a pitbull pleco, or something like that. Totally AWESOME fish that only get to about 2". I would LOVE to have a few of them.
> 
> Thanks for the comments, they are much appreciated.


No problem. They are awesome fish. There are a tone of plecos that stay smaller too. Go look at this. I found it earlier when I was trying to find info on my clown plecos. There are some really cool ones on there. The L-46 plecos are the Holy Grail for me. I want to own some before I die. If you go a google search for them, you will know why I don't have any...... yet.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

How are the pleco's doing in the new tank for you cable? Grats on the fish coming in!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> How are the pleco's doing in the new tank for you cable? Grats on the fish coming in!


They are good so far. The corys too. I need to get some caves for the plecos though. I may toss some more wood in too so they have some hiding places. And thanks man.

BTW, you and Zach were right a while back. The plecos I thought were bulldog plecos are actually Clown Plecos. L 104's to be exact.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> The plecos I thought were bulldog plecos are actually Clown Plecos. L 104's to be exact.


Yep yep. Clowns are still cool though. I REALLY want some bulldog plecos though, so if anyone finds a source.. LMK!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yep yep. Clowns are still cool though. I REALLY want some bulldog plecos though, so if anyone finds a source.. LMK!


They are cool looking fish too. I really want some L-46's, True Zebra Plecos. I found some for sale for $500 each.:icon_eek:

Have you checked out plecoplanet.com, Zach? You may be able to find something there.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

The only issue with L046 is that you will never see them. While they are beautiful in pictures, you are lucky if you see them at feeding time. I had 8 for 2 years, saw them maybe 2x a week, if that.

I really like hypancistrus contradens.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> The only issue with L046 is that you will never see them. While they are beautiful in pictures, you are lucky if you see them at feeding time. I had 8 for 2 years, saw them maybe 2x a week, if that.
> 
> I really like hypancistrus contradens.


I can attest to that. I have had mine for about a year, and can count how many times I have seen them on one hand.:icon_lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, never knew there were so many different varieties of Pleco's, thanks for the link. There are, indeed some cool fish on there. $500 for a fish? My wife would kick my a$$:hihi: She don't say anything when I spend the $ I make from the tank and put it back into the tank, so maybe we could do that. Just start saving for some really cool expensive stuff for the tank I kinda really want a Medusa Pleco. I just think they're the bees knees, kinda like that Chinese Crested that wins the Ugliest Dog in the World competition. They are just so odd-looking, but interestingly so, IMO. I can see a tank with them and some Axolots, VERY crazy-looking tank there!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, never knew there were so many different varieties of Pleco's, thanks for the link. There are, indeed some cool fish on there. $500 for a fish? My wife would kick my a$$:hihi: She don't say anything when I spend the $ I make from the tank and put it back into the tank, so maybe we could do that. Just start saving for some really cool expensive stuff for the tank I kinda really want a Medusa Pleco. I just think they're the bees knees, kinda like that Chinese Crested that wins the Ugliest Dog in the World competition. They are just so odd-looking, but interestingly so, IMO. I can see a tank with them and some Axolots, VERY crazy-looking tank there!


No problem man. I told the fiancee I wanted that fish and she just gave me that look. Lol. Saving some hobby cash might be an option. I may just do that. I am going to have to go look at the medusa pleco. I can't remember seeing it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Trimmed this tank up big time. Yanked all the H. difformis out so I could replace it with some H. corymbrosa angustifolia. Also added some C. wendtii 'Tropica' and trimmed off some dead leaves. All fish still alive and well.

FTS









Left side.









Middle









Right side.









C. wendtii. Already stopped melting and is putting out new leaves.









Hydrocotyle sipthorpioides.









C. wendtii 'Tropica' The plant 150 sent me was huge. I wish I would have gotten a pic of it before I separated it.

















H. corymbrosa angustifolia









Black neons









Otos.

















Mama swordtail.









Swordtail fry.

























Papa swordtail









Group shot.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Otos.


I don't know why, but *NOM NOM NOM*, just popped into my head, lol. Looks good after the trim! When you attach things with line like that do you just cut it away after the plant takes hold...or do you just leave it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daximus said:


> I don't know why, but *NOM NOM NOM*, just popped into my head, lol. Looks good after the trim! When you attach things with line like that do you just cut it away after the plant takes hold...or do you just leave it.


ROFL!! I should put that in the pic and use it for Facebook.

I usually leave the string. I use light blue thread, so it turns a nice shade of green in the tank and pretty much disappears.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

You get the chance to look up them Medusa Plecos? I still REALLY want one, and don't even know how much they cost. Thankfully the wife doesn't care what I spend the $ from my tanks on, so I will have one some day

How's this tank doing?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You get the chance to look up them Medusa Plecos? I still REALLY want one, and don't even know how much they cost. Thankfully the wife doesn't care what I spend the $ from my tanks on, so I will have one some day
> 
> How's this tank doing?


Haven't looked up anything. So much going on it is crazy. I will try to get to it soon though. Thanks for the reminder. Lol. That is how the fiancee is with me. And the tank is doing well so far. Finally got rid of all the BBA that had taken over the tank over the holidays. Need to dose ferts today and change some CO2 bottles today. I will try to post some pics later today.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got this tank clean and in some sort of order yesterday. Before and after shots as well.

Before










After

FTS









Left side.









Middle









Right side









The A. reneickii really likes this tank for some reason.









On my way to a java fern jungle.









And crypt jungle.









The angustifolia.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahah, holy crap, that was a lot of growth since the last update. Bet the fish are happy they have some swimming space again. That was just 40 days growth?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

synthorange said:


> Hahah, holy crap, that was a lot of growth since the last update. Bet the fish are happy they have some swimming space again. That was just 40 days growth?


Something like that. It may have been a bit less. I am sure they are thrilled now. Lol. They have room again.:hihi:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

That A. reneickii is beautiful, need to find me some. That is the red plant right?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

xenxes said:


> That A. reneickii is beautiful, need to find me some. That is the red plant right?


Yes it is. And thank you. If you want some, let me know. I may have a few stems in the emersed tubs that can be trimmed that I would be glad to send your way.:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's been a while. Here ya go. 

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful! What kind of plant is in the middle, front of tank? Very pretty. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

charms said:


> Beautiful! What kind of plant is in the middle, front of tank? Very pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


Thanks.:icon_smil The one down low is Hydrocotyle sipthiorpides (sp?).


----------



## KingPlakat (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm usually not a fan of red plants, but that one you have fits very well in that tank. Excellent tank!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

KingPlakat said:


> I'm usually not a fan of red plants, but that one you have fits very well in that tank. Excellent tank!


Thank you very much.:icon_smil


----------

